# Welchen Vorbau benutzt ihr?



## Heavy Tools (11. April 2003)

Hi Leutz,
Wollte mal wissen welchen Vorbau ihr am Rad habt?
Hier meine Daten:
->Markerofile Design
->Modell:Stiffty 3
->Grad:6 Grad Steigung
->Länge:120mm
->Gewicht:ca.200 gramm
->Preis:54,95 uro

Und eure?


----------



## Hugo (11. April 2003)

momentan noch:

roox dannys stem 110 mm 0°
schwarz 245gr.
war am kompl. bike 

bald:
syntace F99
105mm -6° (is n flipflop)
schwarz ca. 100gr.
88


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (12. April 2003)

Moin !

Syncros Cattlehead schwarz
120mm 0°
Gewicht um 200gr.
Preis 199,95 DM (iss schon "etwas" älter...)

CU


----------



## clemson (12. April 2003)

ebenfalls syncross cattlehead...
auch scho 56 jahre alt aber ein kanadischer traum


----------



## Principia (12. April 2003)

hi,

also aufßm rocky:
tune geiles teil
120 mm
- 8°
schwarz
165 gramm
129 

rennrad:
tune geiles teil
95 mm
- 8°
schwarz
144,5 gramm
129 

zaskar
syncros cattelhead
120 mm
+ 15°
silber
210 gramm
219 dm

gruzz michael


----------



## yeah (13. April 2003)

... immer noch den wohl schönsten ......... 

eXtraLite

110 mm

123 grämmche

aufm rennradl noch 

Ritchey WCS


----------



## Dobermann (13. April 2003)

Hi

Fahre einen Race Face Diabolus. Fahr zwar kein Downhill aber der sieht einfach geil aus.

Gruß


----------



## teutoradler (13. April 2003)

Coda
120mm
5° (glaub ich)
cirka ein halbes kilo


----------



## mtb-racer (13. April 2003)

Auf dem Hot Chili: 

Ritchey WCS
120 mm 
-6 Grad


----------



## marc077 (13. April 2003)

Nen Ringlé Zook stem in rot, 130mm, 6 grad, 213 g und schoen alt.


----------



## Randy Andy (13. April 2003)

Auf´m Rocky n EXTRALITE, auf´m Ritchey natürlich n Ritchey!

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (14. April 2003)

Auf dem Tundra:

- Ritchey WCS, 90mm, -6 Grad

Auf dem Giant NRS:

bis gestern: EASTON EA70, 110mm, 10 Grad 

jetzt:

- Ritchey WCS, 100mm, 6 Grad


----------



## Manitou (14. April 2003)

Cross Rad : WCS 110 -6°
Rennrad: WCS 110  -6°
MTB: Logic Pro 120  -6°


Manitou


----------



## Fischie (14. April 2003)

Einen schöne schwarzen Syncros Cattlehead mit 150mm Länge u 0°! Geiles Teil!

Gruss Fischie


----------



## RobBj123 (14. April 2003)

"Tattoo", 120mm und 6° Steigung. Wiegt ca. 150g, was ich für einen NoName Vorbau garnicht so schlecht finde!


----------



## Droppel (14. April 2003)

Hab Ritchey WCS mit 110 mm und 6° und Syntace Megaforce 254 mit 120 mm und 6°!


Beide zu empfehlen!


----------



## matou (15. April 2003)

Hi,

hab nen FSA XC 0° und 120 mm, sehr schönes Teil, bis jetzt durchweg einen sehr guten Eindruck. Das Dekor wird auch ständig vom Gurt des Helmes maltretiert und hält.

Gruss matou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (15. April 2003)

bisher einen ritchey wcs 110 mm, allerdings kriege ich den syntace f-99 (natürlich mit titan-schrauben  ) nicht aus dem kopf....


----------



## PREDIGER (15. April 2003)

Der Pastorensohn dankt seinem Schöpfer für einen sehr schönen Ritchey-PRO in 120mm filigraner Leichtigkeit. Mit so was schmückt man Kathedralen!
Gott zum Gruße!


----------



## Raggaman (19. April 2003)

Zurzeit ist es ein

Ritchey Comp
120mm
6°
185gr.

ca30


Fatit: Güngstig und verdamt leicht,zudem sehr haltbares teil.


----------



## sonix (20. April 2003)

hi,

easton mg 60, 120mm, 10° , 185g


----------



## Eintopf (20. April 2003)

*tune - geiles Teil*


----------



## frozenfrogz (20. April 2003)

Zur Zeit noch einen Ritchey Comp Stubby, keine Ahnung was der wiegt.

Der kommt neu:

Syntace Megaforce 254
Länge: 120mm
Winkel: 6°
Gewicht: 178g (laut Hersteller)


----------



## rob (21. April 2003)

ebenfalls syntace megaforce

105mm
6°
schwarz
160-170gr rum (?)


----------



## Traumfinder (22. April 2003)

WCS, 110, 6°


----------



## Zaskie (25. April 2003)

Answer ATAC
135 mm
0°
Ca. 200 Gramm


----------



## Bassi (26. April 2003)

Titan (Marke unbekannt)
0°
140mm

141g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (26. April 2003)

.


----------



## mischiflix (26. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected]!t _
> *schön , gut , leicht , edel , günstig ,meins *


  wunderschönes teil..
ich hab n 120mm 0° easton ea50 von 01 dranne
gewicht weiss ich nich, könnt aber wiegen, aber eigentlich zu faul
preis? weiss ich auch nich mehr, war glaub ich damals mit 45DM zu haben (zumindest beim händler meines vertauns...)


----------



## Sherman (26. April 2003)

Point ToughGuy, 25° 50mm ~400g   



Sorry, gehört hier nicht hin, aber ich hatte nichts zu tun


----------



## SquirrlZ (27. April 2003)

das ist meiner:

- Marke: Easton
- Model: EA50
- Länge: 110mm
- Winkel: 10°
- Gewicht: 175g
- Preis: 65 CHF


----------



## xc-mtb (29. April 2003)

Marin steht im Moment voll auf den 135mm A-TAC in 0Grad und silber.

Das s
Sintesi hab ich heute abgeholt (Steuersatzeinbau), es ist superglücklich mit nem Pace in 100mm und 0Grad.
Wie der genau heist weiß ich jetzt nicht, Packung liegt zu Hause. IchSCHÄMEmichDafür!!! 

Ihr seht ihn ja auf dem FOTO!

CUIP 

Matze


----------



## Bandie (6. März 2004)

am GT Zaskar 16" (bin 1,83m gross):
bisher:
Syncros silber 130mm 15Grad

neu:
weiss noch nicht genau, 
liebäugle mit Race Face Deus in Silber 130mm 15Grad

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich??


----------



## Cubeteam (6. März 2004)

MTB:
Ritchey Pro
130mm
ca. 160g
RR:
Cinelli Alter (Der schönste Vorbau der Welt  )
130mm 
ca. 220g
http://www.roadbikereview.com/Channels/RoadBikeReview/images/products/Product_110934.jpg


----------



## gugi (6. März 2004)

raceface deus 100mm 186g


----------



## lelebebbel (6. März 2004)

mein 130mm scott teamissue bleiguss vorbau (gewicht? keine ahnung. könnte aber 4-stellig sein  ) wird jetzt mal versuchsweise durch einen 90mm ritchey complite ersetzt. die sitzposition mit dem 130er ist sehr gestreckt, was mir in der ebene aber immer gut gepasst hat.
fahre allerdings in letzter zeit zunehmend offroad und bergab, und will daher besser hinter den sattel kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (7. März 2004)

Cannondale
100mm -5°
Gewicht, mir doch egal, passt ja eh nichts anderes.


----------



## Ümmel (7. März 2004)

Zur Zeit noch:
Roox Danny's Stem MXC 
5°
110 lang
ca. 150 g
90 

Bald (weil der 5° leider geschrottet   ) der gleiche nur mit 15° !
MfG Ümmel


----------



## Shadow2k (7. März 2004)

XLC pro light
90mm
6° 
145gr
und nur 25,95


----------



## Heimwerker King (7. März 2004)

Thomson Elite SM-E112
1-1/8" x 15° x 90mm x 25.4mm handlebar
185 grams

Thomson stems are available with either a *black* or clear anodize finish.

The Thomson logo is laser applied.


----------



## Skareb_joe (7. März 2004)

Also dass ist:
Ritchey Comp   6° schwarz
Kalt geschmiedetes 6061 T6 Aluminium 
überschliffene Schweissnähte. 
Lenkerklemmung 25,4 mm 
6 ° Steigung 
Gewicht : 170 Gramm bei 100 mm Länges


----------



## rigger (7. März 2004)

Oxygen twin
5° 110 mm
175g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (11. März 2004)

habe mir jetzt den 
Ritchey Pro 110mm +-6° bestellt
Preis und Gewicht  

easy


----------



## tboy0709 (13. März 2004)

Anscheinend fahren doch auch noch einige andere    Naja kann man verstehen bei so nem Dingen  

120mm 0°


----------



## DDrescher (16. März 2004)

WCS 110 -6°, 29 Sonderpreis sofort zugegriffen!


----------



## balrog (16. März 2004)

ich fahre folgenden wunderschön verarbeiteten Vorbau:

*Titec **Ahead RIP "Knock Rated" 31,8 mm 7075-T6 (90mm)*

Vorbau Ahead Rip 31,8 mm 7075-T6 Titec schw. matt 1.1/8" A-Head 90 mm 10° 

Schaftaufnahme: 28,6 mm 
Lenkeraufnahme 31,8 mm 
Winkel: 10° 
Gewicht: 205 g. 

*Preis: EUR 78.95 *


----------



## RobBj123 (16. März 2004)

DDrescher schrieb:
			
		

> WCS 110 -6°, 29 Sonderpreis sofort zugegriffen!



Wo gibts den denn zu dem Preis...?


----------



## Chrissi (1. April 2004)

Hallo lieber Thread,

kann euch noch keinen schönen Vorbau vorstellen, weil ich gerade einen suche und zwar mit Wunschmaßen von 120mm und -6 Grad. Und da stellt sich zwangsläufig die Frage, welche Vorbauten man denn überhaupt offiziell drehen darf, um auf -6 Grad zu kommen?

Drehen können, tut man ja mittlerweile fast alle, aber bei meinen 100kg bin ich ein bißchen vorsichtig, dass mit Teilen zu tun, bei denen das nicht auch vom Hersteller so erlaubt ist. Und (sorry!) Ritchey finde ich nicht wirklich toll, weil schon sehr Mainstream, das Zeug finde ich ja mittlerweile an so wirklich jedem Rad verbaut. Sonst fällt mir nur noch der Syntace Megaforce 254 ein - und das war's dann auch schon, oder?

Bin für alle Tips dankbar. Was meint ihr? Keine anderen Alternativen mehr?
Danke und Gruß, Christian


----------



## Chrissi (1. April 2004)

Hallo lieber Thread,

kann euch noch keinen schönen Vorbau vorstellen, weil ich gerade einen suche und zwar mit Wunschmaßen von 120mm und -6 Grad. Und da stellt sich zwangsläufig die Frage, welche Vorbauten man denn überhaupt offiziell drehen darf, um auf -6 Grad zu kommen?

Drehen können, tut man ja mittlerweile fast alle, aber bei meinen 100kg bin ich ein bißchen vorsichtig, dass mit Teilen zu tun, bei denen das nicht auch vom Hersteller so erlaubt ist. Und (sorry!) Ritchey finde ich nicht wirklich toll, weil schon sehr Mainstream, das Zeug finde ich ja mittlerweile an so wirklich jedem Rad verbaut. Sonst fällt mir nur noch der Syntace Megaforce 254 ein - und das war's dann auch schon, oder?

Bin für alle Tips dankbar. Was meint ihr? Keine anderen Alternativen mehr?
Danke und Gruß, Christian


----------



## tune (1. April 2004)

@chrissi
Easton EA 70 ALUMINIUM
FSA XC-120 (darf man drehen soweit ich weiß)


Ich fahre einen Extralite ultrastem ul 
100mm
4°
190 (Aber bei Hibike für 155 erstanden) *FREUDE*
und echte 97g  

Bin total zufrieden damit, weil: super steif und leicht.


----------



## Hermes (2. April 2004)

Rocky Stratos: Control Tech 130mm 5° (umsonst aus Restekiste vom Kumpel)
Breezer: Control Tech 120mm 0° ( 5 Ebay   )
Rocky Altitude: Syncros Cattlehead 130mm 0° ( 230DM damals)
GT STS: leider noch ohne Vorbau, da "90mm 10° Syncros" zu teuer auf Ebay
Rennrad: Noname irgendwas, 110mm -10° (war dran)


----------



## John Black (20. April 2004)

FSA FR 90mm 6° 31,8mm Klemmbreite CNC gefrässt.
Leider keine 5mm Imbus Schrauben. kleiner
FSA FR Lenker.
Knakt!!! 
 FSA
Egal ich fahre mit Musik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyphar (25. April 2004)

hm, ja das dürfte hier reinpassen.
Was mich schon immer interessiert hat, wie wird ein Vorbau gemessen?
A oder B? Oder ganz anders? (Mit der Perspektive ein bisschen schwierig, aber ich denke man kann erkennen was gemeint ist )


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. April 2004)

ich dacht immer mitte klemmung bis mitte klemmung


----------



## karstb (25. April 2004)

mitte klemmung bis mitte klemmung.
also: (A+B)/2


----------



## Cyphar (25. April 2004)

Danke! Habs mal geändert, also C trifft zu.


----------



## www.jagger (9. Juni 2004)

den hier:
C=110mm  147 gr. Allerdings mit ø31,8 Klemmung für den bildschönen neuen Carbon Ritchey WCS Rizer 160gr


----------



## xc- kampfsau (9. Juni 2004)

Race Face Deux
100mm
silber


----------



## Capt.OOOczelott (9. Juni 2004)

Das Beste vom Besten benutz ich:

Syntace F99 in 105 mm Länge und dazu den Syntace Duraflite Carbon

Ciao


----------



## Martin M (19. Juni 2004)

syntace F99
120mm 
6°


----------



## johnny.winter (19. Juni 2004)

Scott Components. ca. 6° und 110mm, Gewicht geschätzte 497g.
(Gegen ein entsprechend hohes Gebot würde ich das Schmuckstück eventuell sogar verkaufen - schweren Herzens...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (20. Juni 2004)

habe einen orig canada syncros vorbau ergattert, 110mm, 1 1/8", 180g in etwa


----------



## Baxx (27. Juni 2004)

F99, 105mm, -6°


----------



## CDRacer (27. Juni 2004)

Coda Headshok 110 mm -6° irgendwann noch mit Ti-Schrauben


----------



## whoa (8. Juli 2004)

an den MTBs..
Pace RC45 Ahead 120mm 0° ~175gr
Race Face Cromoly DH Version Ahead 120mm 20° ~300gr
Salsa Standard mit Rolle 1" 130mm 10° ~300gr
Syncros Standard mit Noodle 1" 130mm 15° ~300gr

am Renner..
Salsa 110mm 0° ~200gr (aktuell)
Shimano Dura Ace 80-90mm -17° (demnächst)


----------



## Uraltbiker (11. Juli 2004)

Syntace VRO  130mm


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juli 2004)

ab nächste woche:
amoeba vitra, 100mm, 145g (mal gucken obs stimmt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (11. Juli 2004)

Ritchey Comp V2 110mm 6°, 161g . Und viele tolle Features. 12,95


----------



## XTR (11. Juli 2004)

Syntace F99 bzw. Syntace Megaforce 254


----------



## Eisbär (11. Juli 2004)

Ritchey Pro
110mm, -6 Grad

Eisbär


----------



## jones (14. Juli 2004)

am MTB:
Syntace F99 120mm 6°

am RR:
Syntace F99 105mm 6°


----------



## Seiffer (14. Juli 2004)

Race Face Prodigy, schwarz, 130mm, 3 oder 5°


----------



## ninjacut (17. Juli 2004)

Ritchey Comp 2004
100mm
4 Alu Schrauben in der Lenkerklemmung 
ca. 160g

13  (+ 1 für die Aluschrauben in oabic-billig 

Leicht und unglaublich preisgünstig !


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Juli 2004)

ninjacut schrieb:
			
		

> Ritchey Comp 2004
> 100mm
> 4 Alu Schrauben in der Lenkerklemmung
> ca. 160g
> ...



understatement pur. Hoffentlich bald mein 15 Euro Amoeba Vitra da (145g, ha ausgestorchen  )


----------



## tozzi (17. Juli 2004)

Extralite Ultrastem SL mit Stahlschrauben
120mm,-4°, 106 gr


----------



## xc-mtb (19. Juli 2004)

Mehrere zur Auswahl:

Z.Z.: Moots 140mm (Sintesi)
        Answer A-Tac 135mm (Marin)
        Ritchey WCS 130mm (2-Danger)

Auswahl: PACE RC 45 100mm
             Marin Lite 150mm

CUIP

Matze


----------



## derMichi (8. August 2004)

...den Vorbau Serial Thrilla der Marke FUNN in schwarz (Anhang)
Dazu Ritchey WCS Teile. Aber den Vorbau fand ich vom Design nur geil...  

Wie ist eure Meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffer (8. August 2004)

Race Face Deus, 100 mm, 5°, schwarz


----------

